# Best for hydration?



## j2048b (Mar 14, 2014)

so im still reading performance nutrition encyclopedi by thigpen and mcvey, and its pretty damn interesting, i get to the sports drink section after hydration and it states this:

"For years, people have relied on sports drinks
like Gatorade to help with hydration, assuming
that the electrolytes in the drinks would help
them stay hydrated. The problem is that
these drinks have become more sugar water
than a hydrating agent. On that note, perhaps
the best use of these drinks is as a carb drink
in order to get some quick carbohydrates in
during competition or training. But as far as
hydration, the best of these is pedialyte. The
reason for this is the fact that pedialyte is
perfectly osmotically balanced, with proper
ratios of water, dextrose, and electrolytes.
The proper way to drink pedialyte is to not
dilute it down with added water, but to drink
the pedialyte as-is, making sure to allow
an adequate buffer of time before or after
drinking water so as to not dilute the pedialyte"

what do u guys think?

this book is very detailed, not sure i like their diet plans as they were also the ones who wrote brandon lilly's eat like a body builder diet that accompanies his 365 strong programming... just not a big fan of how their diet(s) were constructed... but great book and so is 365 strong,


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 14, 2014)

iv heard chocolate milk is one of the best hydration drinks


----------



## j2048b (Mar 14, 2014)

choco milk is great for adding weight when powerlifting, ive never heard it being used as a hydration drink, i could be wrong as it has all sorts of great stuff in it...u could be right,


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 14, 2014)

http://hook.rrcs.org/sports/chocolate-milk-vs-gatorade

here some reading on it

in the end though would you want to drink milk while doing cardio?
so its best for after workout for quick hydration


----------



## DF (Mar 14, 2014)

I call horse shit on the chocolate milk.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 14, 2014)

df said:


> i call horse shit on the chocolate milk.



thank you! Ny thoughts exactly! Do u wanna blow some chunkc of cottage cheese dipping down for that last set of squats? I know i dont, pedialyte is the most sound choice as its balanced and will rehydrate u better than choco milk or gatorade,

Gatorade durring w protein mixed in for fast carbs and fast protein, sure, or gatorade after for the fast carbs and an hour later slam some choco milk for that casein protein!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 14, 2014)

J20 said:


> thank you! Ny thoughts exactly! Do u wanna blow some chunkc of cottage cheese dipping down for that last set of squats? I know i dont, pedialyte is the most sound choice as its balanced and will rehydrate u better than choco milk or gatorade,
> 
> Gatorade durring w protein mixed in for fast carbs and fast protein, sure, or gatorade after for the fast carbs and an hour later slam some choco milk for that casein protein!



The article linked by Pinky was talking about chocolate milk as a PWO drink not a hydrating agent. Apples to oranges as far as I'm concerned. Chocolate milk is a great PWO drink no doubt about it and while it will help hydrate you it's not known for that specifically. The passage you quoted from the book has merit, gatorade's electrolyte content is pretty low considering that's part of it's hype. Pedialyte is a better option in this regard but unless you're pretty dehydrated or lacking electrolytes it too isn't needed. If you're not training fasted there's really no need for fast acting carbs during a workout since by the time they're digested and assimilated you've lost the window of opportunity so to speak.


----------



## shenky (Mar 14, 2014)

What doc said. The case for chocolate milk was made for a PWO / recovery drink. The study I read many moons ago was conducted on a group of cyclists.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 14, 2014)

Nice thanks guys... And yeah im aware that chco milk is great for pwo....


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 14, 2014)

I did say during work out bad idea.

Post workout good to go


----------



## GreatGunz (Mar 14, 2014)

Water or coconut milk


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 14, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> I did say during work out bad idea.
> 
> Post workout good to go



It's only a bad idea if milk messes with your stomach. I've drank choc milk during a workout before on a few occasions and no upset stomach for me


----------



## StoliFTW (Mar 14, 2014)

water for me.. choc milk - no thx


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 14, 2014)

Pedyalite and the generic work best.
I used to know some really rocking guys that would take bottles of pedyalite in the tour bus to recover from after party drinking all night.

I know fighters use it as well.
I used the method before to cut and or make weight in high school


----------



## Seeker (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm sure many of these studies are directed to the elite athlete who's putting in hours of continuous aerobic type activity. As for an average lifter who spends maybe an hour or worst case two hours in the gym all we need is a few glasses of water pre workout and a glass every 15 minutes during training and you're good to go as far as hydration goes. That's all you need.


----------



## DF (Mar 14, 2014)

Unless you guys are doing some real fukn kick ass cardio or sweating like a friggin pig lifting stick with water.


----------



## DF (Mar 14, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> It's only a bad idea if milk messes with your stomach. I've drank choc milk during a workout before on a few occasions and no upset stomach for me



Damn! Doc you do realize that milk is one step away from CHEESE?  You fukn cheese lover!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 14, 2014)

DF said:


> Damn! Doc you do realize that milk is one step away from CHEESE?  You fukn cheese lover!



That's why I only drink chocolate milk DF, it's two steps removed instead of 1  hahaha


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 14, 2014)

I reuse a 32 oz Gatorade bottle. Before the gym I fill it with water add some amino powder and sometimes some intra workout creatine. I'll drink that down in the first 30 min and then refill the bottle at the water fountain another 1 or 2 times during my workout.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 14, 2014)

Seeker said:


> I'm sure many of these studies are directed to the elite athlete who's putting in hours of continuous aerobic type activity. As for an average lifter who spends maybe an hour or worst case two hours in the gym all we need is a few glasses of water pre workout and a glass every 15 minutes during training and you're good to go as far as hydration goes. That's all you need.



You should definetly read this book! It explains in great detail about this hour workout and such, maybe if i get a chance ill praphrase some stuff some more towards this topic as its pretty sound in what they wright about!


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 14, 2014)

i usually just drink water as far as hydration goes, everything else just has me feeling parched later


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 14, 2014)

I drink a lot of milk everyday and am always pissing like a race horse. At least 50 ounces of milk a day. Alot of water as well.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Mar 14, 2014)

Gatorade works well


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 14, 2014)

mabdelrasoul said:


> Gatorade works well



That actually has lots of sodium making the drinker more thirsty


----------



## Seeker (Mar 14, 2014)

J20 said:


> You should definetly read this book! It explains in great detail about this hour workout and such, maybe if i get a chance ill praphrase some stuff some more towards this topic as its pretty sound in what they wright about!



Book is from JTS. Great group! $50 Bucks though, damn.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 14, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Book is from JTS. Great group! $50 Bucks though, damn.[/
> 
> Yup expensive


----------



## j2048b (Mar 14, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Book is from JTS. Great group! $50 Bucks though, damn.



Pm sent atcha!


----------



## meat (Mar 14, 2014)

When my Son was very young, he got a bad virus, and yes, Pedialite was what the doc ordered. Works very well! As for me, I drink ice water all day. I'll also buy a couple bags of lemons at the store, and make lemon water. GOOD STUFF! Is a good natural detox as well.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 14, 2014)

Yeah when i got sick as fuk from eating raw chicken I lived off of Pedialite and crackers for almost a month.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 15, 2014)

I love the unflavored pedialyte.  I depend on it during the summer.


----------



## JOMO (Mar 15, 2014)

Mostly water. Pedyalite if I slacked water intake through the day. The lots of Pedyalite  and water on dnp. I do no serious cardio so aqua is fine.


----------



## Geo Peptides (Apr 29, 2014)

We found in our Metabolic studies that any liquid with moderate amounts of Sodium , Potassium, and Magnesium are the best for hydration. In addition by keeping your body hydrated this also keeps your metabolic rate stable so its not all over the place. With a good diet , cardio and sleep habits this will help quicker achieve you goals. This is valid for cutting or bulking.


----------



## Yaya (Apr 29, 2014)

Water mixed with just a little shampoo


----------

